# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  String tension calculating

## Greg Ashton

With Graham Macdonald's string tension calculator, some of the default guages for mando family instruments have more tension on the bass strings than the trebles. Should one aim for uniformity across the strings? Im wondering about tuning a 17" mandola DAEA.

----------


## Graham McDonald

I worked out what sounded best on my own instruments, which doesn't necessarily work the same on others. The calculator is a guide, and only some experimentation will determine what is going to work best for your instrument. Use the default tensions/guages as a starting point and go from there.

good luck

graham

----------


## Greg Ashton

Thanks Graham. It's great to hear from the man himself!

----------

